# Mummy Test Shot Up on MySpace



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Frank put these up this morning.....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Is there a link? 
Mcdee
That's ok ...I found it.........

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=224076096&albumId=1033666


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll ask Craig to get them up on the Moebius site Monday.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

It looks great,Frank.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> Is there a link?
> Mcdee


http://www.myspace.com/moebiusmodels


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Geoff...This link takes you right there http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=224076096&albumId=1033666
This kit is going to be Great :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis!! I couldn't locate the pics anywhere!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I love it!! I've gotta get me a few of these! Frank, it's a beautifully done kit.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem Chris...I had to stammer around to find it ...When you click on the Moebius top right of this page and get to their site ...top right again you'll see Moebius my space - Contact Us...click on 'my space' get to that page and you'll see a picture of the Flying Sub, beneath it you'll see' Pics' in 'red'... click on that and you're there...lots of cool photos of all the kits:thumbsup: Yeah if you've never been there before, like me...you damn near need to be Clairvoyant to find it...so I hope this helps anyone else new to that sight...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like the cobra and ruins on the base... a nice homage to the Aurora kit that most modellers should recognize.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Picture perfect.By the size indicated,it seems to be in 1/8th scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well.....looks good to me!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Gorgeous! Now if I could only paint like that. [Huge theatrical sigh].


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Moebius said:


> I'll ask Craig to get them up on the Moebius site Monday.


Craig who??


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks GREAT! just as I expected,,


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im going to have a lot of repositioning to do.... (dont get me wrong, i love it, but im going to need to make him be stepping out of the sarcophagus, arm outstretched.) 
(by the way, were karloff's legs bound like that in the film? if so how the heck did the go for his "little walk"? did he hop?:jest


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Would the kit made by Aurora placed in front of the Sarcophagus be simpler.Providing that it is the same scale.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

That's a beauty of a build-up. I know it is not the first time the pic has been posted but it bears repeating. 

Razorwyre1: you have cut out a good bit of work for yourself. I like your idea and hope to see you follow through with it. I think that will look awesome.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The build up picture is the Resin cast master - Not one of the test shots.
We'll probably have some pics of a build-up of the test shot before too long. 

Dave


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

PM Moderator said:


> The build up picture is the Resin cast master - Not one of the test shots.
> We'll probably have some pics of a build-up of the test shot before too long.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the clarification, Dave.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

That build-up is actually the Resin cast master sculpt not a test shot.
Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Would the kit made by Aurora placed in front of the Sarcophagus be simpler.Providing that it is the same scale.


I think the Moebuis kit is a larger scale and the Aurora kit is not the Karloff Mummy either. IIRC its Lon Chaney or Tom Tyler from one of the World War II vintage movies.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Moebius kit is 1/8 scale - the figure is about 9 3/8 inches tall...
The Aurora kit is 1/8 scale as well

Dave


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wow,in 1/8th scale like the Aurora kit.Lot's of possibilities here.Of course tranfering Moebius' Mummy head to the Aurora kit might be a possibility as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

the thread title made me think the Egyptian Ministry of Antiquities was partnering with NASA. Hilarity on the ISS ensues.

Sorry. As you were.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Wow,in 1/8th scale like the Aurora kit.Lot's of possibilities here.Of course tranfering Moebius' Mummy head to the Aurora kit might be a possibility as well.:thumbsup:


Remember the Aurora mummy has the hand/fingers chopped off unlike Karloff's


----------

